

How to Survive Being Founder Broke - btrautsc
http://getfireplug.com/blog2013/04/23/being-founder-broke/

======
segmondy
Basically it boils down to being frugal. Any startup must learn to be frugal
and resourceful. Period. My laptop is a thinkpad t41, made in 2003. I get more
done with it than most people do with their laptops, and I bought it 3 years
ago for $100. I choose not to upgrade because I don't need to. If you are
doing something resource intensive like multi media editing or developing
video games I can understand having the latest toys. Writing software? An
older hardware is good. So what compiler time might be a bit slow. Gives you
more time to think. For those who are not frugal, checkout r/Frugal on reddit.

------
twog
This is great advice.

One point I like to make to early founders is eating cheap doesnt mean eating
poorly. Learn to make a few meals & just stock up. Chili, pasta, egg salad,
etc. are all healthy choices that reheat well & can be made in large
quantities for the week.

~~~
haney
I lived for months on food from a croc pot, I ate better, lost weight and
saved buckets of cash not eating out. Chili is a god sent for poor cofounders.

